# How many watts Porter Cable 690LR



## ktokarski (May 24, 2011)

Hello woodworkers!

I am using Porter Cable 690LR and I need to know how many WATTs does it use. I have a US 120v version and need to buy a voltage transformer so that it works in Europe.

thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ktokarski said:


> Hello woodworkers!
> 
> I am using Porter Cable 690LR and I need to know how many WATTs does it use. I have a US 120v version and need to buy a voltage transformer so that it works in Europe.
> 
> thanks


Hi - Welcome to the forum

I'm not sure about the 690 but all you need to do is multiply the voltage rating by the amperage rating to get the wattage. Both numbers should be listed on the motor tag. Even with the transformer, I don't believe it will run quite the same on European power because of the 50-60 cycle thing. I believe it will be a little slow and possibly a little less power. There's a thread around somewhere about that. I think it's the one discussing rated horsepower.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

The 690 is rated at 10 amps but you will probably never draw that much current unless you have a locked up rotor. The motor is a universal type not an induction type so it will probably run just fine on 50hz.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi there

If you are coming to the UK might I suggest you get hold of a site transformer (230v to 110v). A 2kVA transformer will easily support a P-C 690 (btw they're 11 Amp or 1320 watts on 120v as a 2kVA transformer will support up to about 1500 watts continuous draw. The "standard" size used by most people is 3.3kVA as this size of transformer is the largest we can run on a standard 13 Amp switched wall socket outlet in the UK. The rest of Europe uses similar voltages (often 220 volts @ 50Hz) so the same transformers will work there albeit with a different plug on the flex Your router would need to be fitted with a new BS.4343 (CEE Type 17) 16 Amp 110 volt plug (yellow) like this to work with the tramsformer

A word of warning about these transforners - the bigger the capacity, the heavier they are

Regards

Phil


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

You must have a different router than mine, my 690 is rated at 10 amps (@120v=1.2kva):











Since you live in the UK you must be more familiar with consumer transformers than I am but 2KW is 2000 watts not 1500. Are they overrated?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Michael, the gotcha is that 2KVA is typically not equal to 2KW for an inductive load on AC due to the Power Factor not being 1.0.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

BigJimAK said:


> Michael, the gotcha is that 2KVA is typically not equal to 2KW for an inductive load on AC due to the Power Factor not being 1.0.


I know all abot power factors it actually means that more aparent power can be drawn than the actual rated because it's not in phase with the voltage, but in the case of a small motor like a router it's pretty insignificant.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

walowan said:


> Since you live in the UK you must be more familiar with consumer transformers than I am but 2KW is 2000 watts not 1500. Are they overrated?





BigJimAK said:


> Michael, the gotcha is that 2KVA is typically not equal to 2KW for an inductive load on AC due to the Power Factor not being 1.0.


as Big Jim says, the power factor isn't 1.0, but there's also the fact that UK site transformers are fitted with overload trips so it's generally better to go a size larger than you really need to avoid the transformer cutting out from time to time if heavily loaded. This is especially the case with stuff like welding sets, large grinders, etc. 2kVA is a readily available size and a lot more portable than the 3.3kVA units I use. Still heavy, though


----------

